

IBM Kicks Tires of RIM's Enterprise Services Unit - lambersley
http://www.ecommercetimes.com/story/IBM-Kicks-Tires-of-RIMs-Enterprise-Services-Unit-75886.html

======
lambersley
Not only would this purchase restore the brand/service image, it is likely to
pay for its own operation cost as there are many other enterprise customers
who can't be bothered to moved away from BB BES service.

